# Oi Cardiff peeps



## Clair De Lune (Aug 28, 2012)

Off to mardi gras on Saturday with my nippers. Anyone else going?  Be nice to meet people 

(£6 adult / £3 child) I will be hanging with the transgender in Wales flag wavers.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 28, 2012)

Nobody? Pffft


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2012)

would but am working all day and most of evening grrrr


----------



## zog (Aug 28, 2012)

Possibly


----------



## nogojones (Aug 30, 2012)

No. fuck that, they've started charging! £6!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2012)

ai £6 is a strrrrrrrretch! 
they might have a rain free year for a change tho!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 31, 2012)

To skint at the moment, but hope you have a dry,fun day


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 31, 2012)

Clair de Lune: The only gay in the village


----------

